# Camo Dip



## Phil W. (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a Remington 700 FS that I bought in the 80's and has the Kevlar stock. It came from Remington a medium gray color. First thing I done way spray painted it camo. It has been that way ever since. Now that camo dipping has became popular, I am considering having it dipped with one of the popular camo patterns of the day. Does anyone know a person that does this? Are there any bad side effects from this such as peeling, fading or finish too shinny? Will the material get in the rifle bed and have to be cut or scarped out? My rifle is glass bedded so I don't want to mess the bedding up. Any advice or suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 19, 2014)

I now prefer Ceracoating to dipping...it is very durable and looks really good.  Whatever color you can think of they have it.  I have been dipping the stocks and ceracoating the metal lately.

Best of luck!!


----------



## TrailBlazinMan (Dec 19, 2014)

The dipping process will leave little air bubbles in the finish. Because all the dips have some type of pattern, these are visible but will throw off the glass bedding. I can only recommend a hydro dip on something that clearance is not an issue, like non-bedded stocks. Never dip a semi-auto pistol- have seen nothing but problems with these. 

Whats wrong with the good ol' Krylon camo paint job? Hold your head high and know you truly have a unique piece.


----------



## nickdh4594 (Dec 19, 2014)

Dips are not durable. I know a guy who has cerakote under his dip job  though and it is way more durable than just a standalone dip


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 19, 2014)

If its done right, dips are a good way to go.  Im in hartwell and can hook you up with a guy.  PM me if youre interested.


----------



## firewalker78 (Dec 22, 2014)

Search mydipkit on YouTube, I have done some of mine and have no complaints. It is only as durable as the paints you use for your base and clear though.


----------



## budmccarroll (Dec 31, 2014)

I just started using Cerakote. They have a bake and no bake version. Durable, corrosion resistant and looks great. What more could you ask for.


----------

